# Tillie's Vet Appt...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, the day finally came. Tillie's long awaited FULL check up and re-check.
It was quite the appt and a lot of things were done and addressed.
I'll start by saying that Tillie is OFFICIALLY 'breed standard'!!! Her weight today was 10.0 lbs! Can you believe it!??? My little girl is 'all grown up'! 

Anywhooooo, the appt started out ROUGH. I had to run home from work to get Tillie and NOT let her pee, because she needed to pee at the vets so they could catch it, right? So, I go out with her and the vet tech and the vet tech MISSES her peeing!!! sigh.:frusty: So then we walked around for another 10 minutes hoping she would go again. nope. no luck. sigh.

I had brought a list of questions and things I wanted done. She was a trooper through all of it. I can imagine she will be sore for a few days. 
She was heartworm tested, got her DHPP 3 yr vaccine, had her anal glands emptied, teeth checked (he said they look great! GO home cooking!!) AND then the vet ended up feeling her bladder and deciding that she had enough pee in there to go ahead and "collect it" so he shaved her belly while the vet tech and I held her down and then stuck a needle in her belly and drew the pee out. As painful as it sounds, she was SUCH a trooper, didn't cry, barely even struggled.  The vet did a fantastic job, one shot, filled a whole syringe. That urine will be sent to a lab for full urinalysis AND he was able to get enough to send some for culture also, to make sure that what ever has been going on is resolved and if it ISN"T that we are able to figure out what's going on in her bladder!

So, ya, that was a big part of the appt. BUT there's more ... he did a physical exam of her body and discovered pretty quick that her BACK was really messed up!!! I brought up the trembling, the pee I find in her crate in the morning sometimes and he is VERY certain it is all connected, to her BACK. Her problem is in L3,4,5. So I was like, okay... now we need to see a doggie chiropractor?? and he raises his hand. lol "HERE" sooooo, he's ALSO a doggie chiropractor!! eace: 
So he used his tools to get her back lined up and then used a special heating tool so the muscles don't spasm and then adjusted her again... when we were leaving, Tillie was smiling... :jaw:

So, time will tell if this is our answer. I'm really curious to see how her trembling is tomorrow morning as typically the morning is her worst trembling time...

Thanks for always being here for me and Tillie throughout this journey...


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I am so glad they were able to find something specific wrong. That is great! I really hope Tille's problems go away.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wow, that's interesting. If indeed her back is causing this that is just another example how pain can influence behavior like peeing uncharacteristically. How long is this back adjustment supposed to last.?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad you had a good appointment with Tillie and she was smiling when she left. Sounds like she got a really good checkup and was a great patient. Strange about the back issue though. You must have been quite surprised with that diagnosis. I'm sure you weren't expecting to hear that. Hope the realignment helps with her trembling and peeing problems and her urine comes back negative for all bad things. Sounds like you're headed in the right direction, Tammy. Keep that chin up for you and Tillie.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks! ya, I was really shocked (and somewhat relieved!) when he found the problem with her back!
*I*. an untrained animal person can totally FEEL the difference in her back. She did have a 'bump' that is no longer there after the adjustment!! other than being tired she hasn't had any trembling yet... (fingers crossed!!)
He wants to see her back next week for a re-check of her back. IF the trembling has gone away and the urine culture comes back clear then we are free!! Only to return if there is an issue... praying there isn't anymore problems!! If so, she will need more extensive blood work.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That would be interesting, and wonderful if this is the fix you've been looking for. I really hope it works. Let us know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Tammy that is such a great update - good girl Tillie for being such a trooper today - and how interesting that it may be her back that has been the problem all along ! Keep us updated and fingers crossed that no trembling in the morning


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Great news!! You must be glad to know the specific issue!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

thanks for the update Tammy, I do think of you! fingers crossed!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, well I hope the adjustment does the trick. I will be curious to see how she is the next few days. We are all rooting for her!! If it turns out to be her back, I have a great supplement to suggest. Bella takes it and is doing well on it. I also limit Bella's walking. Fingers crossed Tammy!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed that her back was the issue. Did the vet indicate that it could slip back out of position (or whatever was wrong with it)? I sure hope not. But things are sure looking up for Miss Tillie!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't know why it didn't register before I posted earlier, but my DH had very bad pain in his legs for months and was sent by his PCP for PT. Instead of getting better, he began to get worse - could barely walk without severe pains in his legs and had to stop driving. After several months, he was seen by a NP, as the doc couldn't see him that day, and it was the best thing that happened because she suggested an MRI which showed he had several herniated discs in L5 with nerve compression. When the neurosurgeon saw him, one of the questions he asked was whether he had any incontinence as that was a symptom of this back problem. Luckily he did 't but had surgery and has been back to normal again.
Maybe that will be the route of all of Tillie's problems too. I hope that's the answer for her and she recovers as DH did. Just my two cents after the light dawned on Marblehead.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope they can solve this mystery soon!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, ironic thing is, I actually had surgery on my L, 3,4,5 discs nearly 10 yrs ago!
Like mother, like dog. ound:

Linda, I never knew Bella had back problems!? I'd love to hear her story!!


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

Great that you finally figured out the source (hopefully)!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Good news!! glad everything seems to be working out for Tillie. Hope she continues to improve and you can put all this behind you!! What a relief to have her getting back to her old self!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I hope this is the answer.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds like she is feeling better already. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this will solve the problem and Tillie will be good as new


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Wow, Tammy, that is a surprising outcome. I didn't even know that there were doggie chiropractors, though it makes sense that they could have back problems just like us. I really hope that this is the turning point, and that Tillie, and you, will finally get some relief from all of the stress and pain and worry. Well, I'm sure you've been worrying, but that is one advantage that dogs have over us -- they do not worry. 
-- Eileen


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tammy, I hope that the back issue is the root of this problem, that it has been found, addressed, and that she will continue to feel much better! 

As a side note, I know chiropractic treatment helped a young boy who was having bed-wetting problems. He was taken in for an adjustment for something else--and the bed-wetting stopped.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks all! ya, I was really surprised too! My husband wasn't too shell shocked by the bill and we are all trying to keep Tillie 'down' as much as possible! But she seems to be raring to GO. lol


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> Wow, Tammy, that is a surprising outcome. I didn't even know that there were doggie chiropractors, though it makes sense that they could have back problems just like us. I really hope that this is the turning point, and that Tillie, and you, will finally get some relief from all of the stress and pain and worry. Well, I'm sure you've been worrying, but that is one advantage that dogs have over us -- they do not worry.
> -- Eileen


The wonderful vet Missy and I useis a chiropractor too... That's why I initially started taking Kodi to her. He hurt himself doing agility, and the local vet tried to convince me that the reason he could hardly walk was a parasite. I was so impressed with her that I switched him to her for everything. It's worth the longer drive to know I've got a vet who will really listen, and treats the WHOLE dog.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> The wonderful vet Missy and I useis a chiropractor too... That's why I initially started taking Kodi to her. He hurt himself doing agility, and the local vet tried to convince me that the reason he could hardly walk was a parasite. I was so impressed with her that I switched him to her for everything. It's worth the longer drive to know I've got a vet who will really listen, and treats the WHOLE dog.


for SURE! I actually asked him what could have happened if I had taken her to a "regular" vet? He said they would have most likely NOTICED her back because it was that bad, but they may have not said anything, knowing there wasn't anything they could do. Maybe put her on pain pills or something...

It is just shear luck that we ended up at this vet AND that he is even here in the middle of no where. We may not have doggie day care, a dog sitter,or any other havs within a 3 hr drive, BUT we have an awesome vet!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Having an answer is such a relief! Beau's vet has started a rehabilitation program recently. One of the vets was sent off to get the specialty training she needs and they are now expanding their program to do much more for pets! (Rehabilitation is a comparatively new specialty for humans, too!) If you get a clean bill of health urinary tract-wise at the next appointment, you might ask the vet about some exercises you could do with Tillie that would help to strengthen her abdomen and back muscles. Maybe water therapy? Maybe some version of doggy stretching and bridges and sit-ups? Chiropracty can put things back in place, but she will need the right exercises to help her keep things aligned. If the vet can't help with that, maybe you and he can do some research on doggy physical therapy! This sounds all good for you and Tillie! Give her a hug and a kiss from all of us!
PS: I'm a spinal cord injury nurse specialist. If I can help you with understanding the connection between the spine and the urinary tract, please don't hesitate to ask. I don't want to tell you what you already know. Hang in there!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> for SURE! I actually asked him what could have happened if I had taken her to a "regular" vet? He said they would have most likely NOTICED her back because it was that bad, but they may have not said anything, knowing there wasn't anything they could do. Maybe put her on pain pills or something...
> 
> It is just shear luck that we ended up at this vet AND that he is even here in the middle of no where. We may not have doggie day care, a dog sitter,or any other havs within a 3 hr drive, BUT we have an awesome vet!


:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beau's mom said:


> Having an answer is such a relief! Beau's vet has started a rehabilitation program recently. One of the vets was sent off to get the specialty training she needs and they are now expanding their program to do much more for pets! (Rehabilitation is a comparatively new specialty for humans, too!) If you get a clean bill of health urinary tract-wise at the next appointment, you might ask the vet about some exercises you could do with Tillie that would help to strengthen her abdomen and back muscles. Maybe water therapy? Maybe some version of doggy stretching and bridges and sit-ups? Chiropracty can put things back in place, but she will need the right exercises to help her keep things aligned. If the vet can't help with that, maybe you and he can do some research on doggy physical therapy! This sounds all good for you and Tillie! Give her a hug and a kiss from all of us!
> PS: I'm a spinal cord injury nurse specialist. If I can help you with understanding the connection between the spine and the urinary tract, please don't hesitate to ask. I don't want to tell you what you already know. Hang in there!!


Check this site out:

http://www.balldynamics.com/fitpaws.php

We have both the Fitpawz Ball and the donut, and Kodi works on them about 3x per week for core strengthening. My vet suggests it for all longer back breeds (that includes our Havs) that compete in agility.

Tammy, in your case, because I know you don't have a ton of room, the donut might be a better choice... it's a bit smaller. (BTW, your kids will enjoy it too!)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow that's great that he could adjust her back! I wounder if the bad back can cause the UTI ? We are hoping that she is all better and you can help her keep her back strong and adjusted. :whoo:


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Just wondered if Tillie had any trembling this morning ?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

she did have some trembling this morning, but no where near as bad as it has been.
And when I felt along her back the trembling got more intense, so I know she is still in pain. I am hoping it is just because of all that was done yesterday. Planning on keeping her as still and resting as possible today... we are hopeful that she is on the mend...
I will look into those exersices, thanks!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> she did have some trembling this morning, but no where near as bad as it has been.
> And when I felt along her back the trembling got more intense, so I know she is still in pain. I am hoping it is just because of all that was done yesterday. Planning on keeping her as still and resting as possible today... we are hopeful that she is on the mend...
> I will look into those exersices, thanks!!


My vet as warned me that they are often MORE uncomfortable 24 hrs after a major adjustment, even if they felt WONDERFUL leaving the office.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> My vet as warned me that they are often MORE uncomfortable 24 hrs after a major adjustment, even if they felt WONDERFUL leaving the office.


FOR SURE! I am def. seeing that she is NOT feeling good today. Even found her in her crate resting several times this morning while I was cleaning. 
She is completely passed out between my feet, on my 'lap' in my recliner... poor girl. I rolled her over earlier and her belly looks okay, just a little poke where she had the urnine withdrawn. But all around where she was shaved was little 'spider web' matts.  so I just clipped them all out really quick.
She's getting a "get out of BATH day" free card today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> FOR SURE! I am def. seeing that she is NOT feeling good today. Even found her in her crate resting several times this morning while I was cleaning.
> She is completely passed out between my feet, on my 'lap' in my recliner... poor girl. I rolled her over earlier and her belly looks okay, just a little poke where she had the urnine withdrawn. But all around where she was shaved was little 'spider web' matts.  so I just clipped them all out really quick.
> She's getting a "get out of BATH day" free card today.


I doubt she's sore from the urine stick... my cat never was. I suspect it's from the chiro. She's gradually feel better after today if the treatment "stuck". (sometimes they pop back out and need several realignments to stay put)

In Kodi's case, because he's had one clear injury, and another time when he seemed a little sore, and my goal is to keep him in top condition for agility, the vet and I have decided that she should see him for chiro every 6-8 weeks to make sure that things don't get back OUT of place. In his case, it seems to be a muscle thing... he develops a huge knot in the muscle on the inside of his right hind leg. So I massage it regularly, and have started to be able to feel if it's starting to knot up before it gets painful.

And "painful" might be too strong a word. He has NEVER (except for right after the original injury) been lame or moved funny, and if he were "just" doing obedience (or were just a family pet) I doubt we would have noticed it at all. But he started to be reluctant to jump the bigger agility jumps, (he's RIGHT at the bottom of his height range, so he has to jump bigger jumps than most Havs) and was REALLY reluctant to scale the A-frame. Both of those activities require the dog to really push off with his hind end.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh, ya, she is in pain.  I was lighting comb her out and she actually whined when I combed her back... sigh. I am praying it is just sore and that she wasn't HURT yesterday during the treatment. my poor girl...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, a back problem? Who would've thought..but I can see how that can cause other problems and the shaking. I really hope they find the fix for real and forever fix. :grouphug:

10 lbs, that is Gucci's 'standard' she fluctuates between 9-11 depending on her activity level and weather, right now she's porked on a pound for the winter lazy months and when I say lazy..that is mostly directed at me and my husband for not walking her in the cold, even though..I'm certain she'd be a sport.

Sending Tillie some healing lovin'..

Kara


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I am glad Tille had such a great workup and that the Vet could adjust her mis-aligned back. She may have hurt herself jumping.

You may want to call the Vet's office today to ask if you should apply heat (or ice) for 15-20 minutes to her back to help her be more comfortable.

Please keep us apprised.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good idea Starr, I'll call and ask!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> oh, ya, she is in pain.  I was lighting comb her out and she actually whined when I combed her back... sigh. I am praying it is just sore and that she wasn't HURT yesterday during the treatment. my poor girl...


I doubt he actually hurt her. Try moving your fingers, using very gentle pressure, in small circles over her muscles. You may be able to release some of the tension and make her more comfortable that way. You'll be able if it's bothering her, because she'll try to move away. If she does, you are using too much pressure. So back off and do it just to the level that she is comfortable with it. You especially want to do it over the two lines of muscle that run on either side of the spine. You can feel them with your fingers.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

glad you finally have an answer to everything and hope she is doing well . . .


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope things work out for Tillie...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I wonder if her back hurts worse in the morning after sleeping all night? I'm so glad your vet caught that! Lets hope the urine tests come back clean. Hmmmm...........maybe we need to start home cooked - it might be cheaper than having to have their teeth cleaned! Abby and McGee both are getting theirs done soon which is part of our Christmas present to each other!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, she seems to be much 'looser' now in the evening, she's belly up sleeping. 
I did try to massage her lower back a little earlier today but she whimpered when I touched it... I'll try it again later tonight and see how far I can get.

Kathie, the 'funny' thing is that most dog owners are led to believe their dogs NEED kibble in order to keep thier teeth clean... ha ha, I guess we are the PROOF that that is just something kibble companies came up with years ago to make people BUY the kibble!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Tammy, I'm thinking maybe Tillie would have better mornings if you placed a hot water bottle along her back while she sleeps at night. I have had 100 years of back problems (well, 40 years, but it feels like 100) -- and sometimes it helps. If she sleeps with you and she doesn't move around all night, it might help her to stay "loose" and not have that wretched stiffness in her back muscles in the morning. You don't want it too hot. As it cools off in the night, you could refill it or just let her body heat keep it warm. As an alternative, you could put a fleece jacket or a sweater on her to keep in her own body heat. I know you don't live in the frozen tundra, but nighttime coolness could be stiffening her up and making her feel the pain more in the mornings.

When you see the vet next, you could also ask him about a muscle relaxant medication you could give her at bedtime. Clearly, you don't want to dope her up, but maybe a low dose of something would be helpful.

PS: You aren't the only one who loses sleep over Tillie!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the advice Lorraine! I'll give it a try!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, Tillie's story sure took an interesting twist, yes? Hope this turns out to be what Karen mentioned, that the day following manipulation there is often more tenderness......and that it gradually improves with time. Do you think, with pain from the original urinary infection, that she was holding herself oddly to relieve the pain and twisted it somehow? Augie trembled the morning after the subcutaneous injections of fluid. He wasn't trembling by noon, but it was scary for just that short time - he didn't go on for days of this like Tillie has.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, Linda I was very surprised when he discovered her back was messed up!!
I was able to give her a light massage last night at bedtime, she seemed to enjoy it, didn't whine at all and when I would stop, she'd look back at me, like, "WHY are you STOPPING?" lol
The trembling has been off and on for nearly 2 months now. Not only is it scary, but frustrating and annoying too! Today her trembling has been much less pronounced! I am trying to keep her calm, but when the kids are home, all bets are off! sigh.
I haven't heard back from the vet yet, which means that her urinalysis came back clear!! He said he wouldn't call if it looked good, but WILL call when the urine culture comes back.
Quite the journey we've been on! crazy.

How's Augie doing?? Is he still on antibiotics?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I do hope that Tillie's urine is clear. No Augie is not on antibiotics, but some residual still may be in his system. It was a long-acting shot, and I am not sure how long it remains; I thought I read 60 days in one article, but that may not be at therapeutic (is that the word I want?) levels. His vet said three weeks. He is acting good now, but that last catheterization really set him back. He was acting well, peeing at regular/normal intervals when I took him for the recheck. After the cath to get a urine sample, he had bloody urine, peeing every hour, and wasn't back to normal for about a week. I have pulled out of our Rally classes for a period of time, as the barn has a cold damp sand floor and is not heated. He is on the urinary diet, and I just picked up his cranberry supplement yesterday. Since Augie is not going to class now, I will start Finn next week with CGC class! That ought to be a trip! Actually, he picks up things fairly rapidly and I am finding it easier to get his attention when he is outside sniffing the ground than it is with Augie. If Augie has a scent he is going after, it is extremely difficult, even with all the training we have done, to get his attention. 

I truly hope Tillie is well on the road to recovery now!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Tillie's back. Bella had acupuncture and it helped. She is also on this supplement:

http://www.standardprocess.com/Products/Veterinary-Formulas/Canine-Musculoskeletal-Support

Seems to help a lot. It is expensive but lasts forever!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Just got the call from the vet and she got a "ALL CLEAR" for her urinalysis AND the urine culture!!! Yippie!!!!
AND she hasn't trembled at all this morning!! first time in months! She has been so happy, wrestling with her blankie, bounding down the hall, barking at our cats (lol), wanting to play fetch... smiling all the while! :whoo:

Crossing my fingers and praying that this is mostly behind us now! yay!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wonderful news Tammy!!!! So happy for you both!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Yaaaaayyyyyyyy!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! I feel like I am holding my breath, hoping it "sticks" and that this is all behind us!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Remember that back problems DO tend to recur. So I would be quick to get her back for another adjustment if she shows ANY symptoms. Great that the urinary tract thing is under control now, though!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh I completely understand, I am ALWAYS on gaurd with my own back, so taking Tillie's into consideration and observation will be like 2nd nature to me.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great News!! And you now know that when she isn't acting like her usual happy self - she is sick and needs checked out!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Great News!! And you now know that when she isn't acting like her usual happy self - she is sick and needs checked out!


Exactly! and maybe next time my husband will LISTEN to me and not argue with me about getting the care Tillie needs no matter the cost! :suspicious:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great news, hope you can find the remedy for the back problems. One day at a time lol.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Exactly! and maybe next time my husband will LISTEN to me and not argue with me about getting the care Tillie needs no matter the cost! :suspicious:


Oh, wow - I meant to put a  at the end of my post - I really didn't mean for it to sound so harsh!! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy to hear the good news!!! Yippee


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, wow - I meant to put a  at the end of my post - I really didn't mean for it to sound so harsh!! :biggrin1:


lol, no worries, I didn't think you sounded harsh at all!  we are all in this together!!eace:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sooo happy for both of you. It must be such a relief to have your happy, little girl back. I hope things continue going forward for you. You, like my DH, know the back thing, though, so I know you'll keep on top of that. Experience is a great teacher.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Tammy and Tillie,

I have not been on for a few days due to life being crazy and popped on tonight to see how Tillie was doing. I am so happy to hear that she is feeling better and you seemed to have figured out what is going on with her:whoo:

I hope things continue to go well. Did the Dr. say what the cause of the back issue might be? I always worry about Murphy since he runs and jumps like a crazy person sometimes. 

That is so cool that your vet is also a chiropractor for pets. We go to the chiropractor for humans, but I had not heard of a doggie chiro before.

Have a great weekend!
Diane and Murphy


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Dianne, there is no way the vet could tell what caused it, but I have a few ideas.

I took her for her first walk today and she loved it... a little too much, she was pulling like a sled dog again! :frusty: lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie drank from her water dish!!!!!

This seems silly, I know, but she hasn't drank water from her dish in almost 2 MONTHS!
I've been keeping her hydrated by adding a butt load of water to her meals. 
I heard her drinking and just about threw a PARTY! lol she drank for.ever. I even had to to refill the dish!! wow!! yay! Guess I better set my alarm to let her out in the middle of the night! ha ha, oh well, it's worth it!! 
So very odd that her back and what ever all was going on would cause her to stop drinking...?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I also haven't been reading the board for a few days, but am so happy for you and Tillie!

Yesterday, I decided to give Cass a big trim, so all the bending over really hurt my back. I went to my local massage place, and boy did that help! :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad to hear that things are looking up for dear Tillie,she is lucky to have a wonderful Mum like you.Hope you have a happy new year,free from anymore doggy dilemmas!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay for Tillie! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad things are looking up for you and Tillie!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

PHEW Glad to hear Tillie is on the mend must be a huge relief for you Tammy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Jody! me too! SO wonderful to have our sweet girl back to herself... 

I am keeping a close eye on her back and massaging her twice a day so I know what her back feels like...


----------

